# Lost Creek Res Today



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought i would head to LC today because i hadnt heard anything about it. Just so you know those construction detour messes will tack 20 minutes on your trip
I got there later than when i like to i arrived at 7, if you've ever been there than you know to go early or you will be staring into the sun during the drive. I am jealous of everyone that lives on the road to the reservoir because its awesome up there. 
I dropped the kayak in the water, didnt bring any lures because powerbait seems to do the trick normally up there. Im not normally a power bait advocate but some times ive been there and couldnt keep them off the hook with the lime green variety. I had some worms with me too. 
I thought it would be packed but i was the first one at the lake! there was one vehicle parked beyond the **** and no one at the boat ramp. I launched my kayak, still some fog rolling on the water. I was wanting dinner today of trout.
I paddled across the lake, cast in and right away i had action. I landed this monster. i didnt have a tape measure and i swear it was bigger than this picture makes it out to be. Well, i did have a cooler full of ice with me but i thought - being the only one out there and having nature all to myself i would release this fish. I fished till about 11am after that with no bites lol It was still an awesome day though. i think i got the biggest fish among the people i talked to. Trollers were at 20 ft, and i guess the magic trout bait was rainbow powerbait-which i had none of.
When i first got there i was witness to a pretty cool thing, lots of young trout surfacing by the marina and only at the marina(Stocked recently perhaps?) and Pelicans were having a feeding frenzy. Lambs to the slaughter but it was still neat to see.
The water was super clear, and in water less than 15 feet you could easily spot movement


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like you are totally kicking back... I want a Kayak now  that is a real nice little place up there been a while since my last trip up that way. always nice to be the first on the water.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a pretty healthy looking fish Skullanchor....  

Tell me....is LC a wakeless reservoir ?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> That's a pretty healthy looking fish Skullanchor....
> 
> Tell me....is LC a wakeless reservoir ?


It is, but don't hold taht against the place.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I love my 'yak, cant recommend it enough for a peaceful fishing experience. every fish you catch is a fighter, that one in the picture pulled me about 15 feet before i got him in. the only fuel you have to buy is jerky and summer sausage. i even have put a fishfinder on it lol. If you ever look into it i recommend the one i paddle, a wilderness systems tarpon angler. And i can show you how i installed the finder if anyone is interested.

Although lost creek is wake less, it does have a nice boat ramp and ive seen some pretty big boats up there. Just watch yourself on the back side and near the cliffs because there are big boulders just under the surface.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How about the river below? I used to fish it, then it was posted. Last I heard, some of it is now open. Does anybody know? 

Thanks for the info Skullanchor, I'll probably head up there in a few days..


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip. Those birds rack up quite a few fish. They can clean out a population quick on the dumb ones.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been there three times in June saw a few of those stinkin devil birds eating fish each time :evil: 
They are not herrons, thought about a cast & blast trip would be fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I spent most of the morning there, south or east of the boat ramp. Located tons of fish between 33 and 50'....water temp. at 60 something. I tried that icky powerbait, 'Nitro'. I couldn't keep the fish on, they would strip me blind, but did get a dozen 12" bows drifting with a worm. They wouldn't touch the Rainbow Powerbait, nor any of the other 'icky' powerbaits except for the Nitro. 

No pictures....lots of bird activity going on.....kinda warm up there...fishing was slow...water clarity not so good in that area...fish are fat.....the end.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey .45, I forgot to mention LC feels like its close to the Surface of the Sun an hour or two before noon  Glad you caught some fishies and too bad the powerbait didnt work out.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Skullanchor said:


> Hey .45, I forgot to mention LC feels like its close to the Surface of the Sun an hour or two before noon  Glad you caught some fishies and too bad the powerbait didnt work out.


Funny you say that.....that's when the fish were hitting the best !! A couple of shore fishermen were using worm with marshmellow, cast with a surf rod. At about 10:30 they couldn't keep the fish off their lines.


----------

